# First Bluewater Trip in the Books!



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

My god what an absolute TANK this boat is!!!

With our weather window closing quickly and rough seas predicted we pulled away from the dock early friday morning. Made a little bait in the inlet then turned south for a 30 mile ride to a water break near the nipple. Seas were 2-4' and choppy/nasty. The hatt cut right through them with no problem. We trolled and picked up a few wahoo and a mahi, overnighted at the spur (Desoto Canyon) where the action was slow but seas were like glass. We actually had a baby swordfish swim through the underwater lights.

Picked up a few blackfin tuna overnight and at 2am the seas started picking up. We abandoned the drift and turned the boat with the waves at idle speed, set the auto pilot and rode out the night. (with someone on watch of course)

At sunrise seas were solid 4' with some 6' mixed in. By 10am seas were 6-8' with an occasional 10' mixed in. The waves were stacked up tight with about a 6 sec period.

We trolled our way in most of the way going with a quartering sea and occasionally turned into the sea to check out a fad...etc.

At about 15 miles out we hit our last spot, pulled in the lines and planed out for the rest of the ride. Seas were back down to 4-6' at this point.












Flock of birds overnighted with us at the canyon. They were everywhere, rolling around on the floor all inside the cabin...lol.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great report! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ewe, Ive seen seas like that no fun. but you got a nice catch there!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Mighty fine smoker king. What did it weigh?

And what were the wahoo biting?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice! Friday morning was nasty. 

Stud king!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

King was 41lbs, wahoo all bit skirted dead bait, didn't seem to care what skirt or which bait (cigars or ballyhoo)


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Fine eats!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

One of the guys on the trip made a short video!


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

that's a battle wagon. looks like yall had a great time.


----------

